# Online UK TV



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I have sky but to be honest rarely watch it. Most evenings I am catching up on things on the computer. I have come accross many companies offering UKTV via the internet to watch on your computer via the internet.

Does anyone have any experience of any of these, who do you reccommend? Recording TV when i am away would be a great feature too but mainly I want to be able to watch the TV via the web on my computer when I am online in the office and not in my lounge and near the telly.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Do you need to watch in real time or would you be happy watching programmes via iPlayer? In the event of the latter you could try Expat Shield:

Expat Shield

which circumvents the geographical restriction imposed by the BBC on TV programmes via iPlayer by allocating to you an IP address based in the UK.

It has a 5GB per month download limit but once the programme has started you can switch it off. More information here:

Expat/Hotspot Shield (dont get geographically blocked)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> Do you need to watch in real time or would you be happy watching programmes via iPlayer? In the event of the latter you could try Expat Shield:
> 
> Expat Shield
> 
> ...


Do you use this yourself, Beachcomber?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I found this one but haven't yet tried it. It is not free,https://www.expatsurfer.co.uk/watch_tv.html

I have tried this oneWatch live TV in HD. Pay per view and HD movies on demand. The ultimate virtual TV experience.
they let you have a free trial, but after the trial you have to pay for it,

Hepa


----------



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

*tv internet*

I use adtelly - 5.50 a month for uk and usa tv excellent!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I will check all those out later, thanks guys!


----------

